# Quick help . CHINOOK whole cone bittering. Mashing NOW



## garage_life (24/2/19)

I don't have the bittering hops for my brew (Warrior) I just mashed in.

Going to use the 7g of CTZ I have on hand and some home grown Chinook cones to sub 15g of Warrior, probably another 7-10g, not to picky on biterness for this one.

Should I remove the bittering hops after say 5mins to reduce any off flavour from the cones,
I assume all the oils will have broken of the vegetal matter by then?

Am I just being paranoid, they weren't the most amazing hops last harvest of the batch, never used whole cones as bittering additions.

Quick yes or no appreciated!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/2/19)

Probably too late now how did it go? Brewed with home grown hops a lot I rate my Chinook around 9% AA. Have used them for all boil time additions.


----------



## garage_life (24/2/19)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Probably too late now how did it go? Brewed with home grown hops a lot I rate my Chinook around 9% AA.


Threw 11g whole chinook in and pulled them out after 20mins + the ctz. Lots of 0 and whirlpool so bitterness will be fine, only a very pale session ale type brew. Experimental Taiheke brew more than anything, tastes ok into the ferm. Thanks for the reply!


----------

